# Atlanta Stove Homesteader



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

He everyone. We just bought a retirement home in a mountain area that was built about 10 years ago. It has a Atlanta Homesteader stove, and we're familiar with it, and want to keep it. The stove looks new and has been used very little.

Our problem is the stove doesn't seem to be drawing properly. It sits on the floor in front of the hearth. The fireplace has a new closure panel and new stove pipe going into the fireplace with an elbow on the end turned up into the damper. Sealed properly and the fireplace and chimney were cleaned last week by a chimney sweep. 

From the back of the stove to the elbow is about 40 inches. 6" stove pipe, stone fireplace with what looks like a terracotta flue about 12" x 16 inches. We put a new chimney cap on it yesterday. We noticed the top of the chimney is maybe a foot higher than the ridge on the roof. 

No problem getting a fire going in the stove but when the door and ash tray door are closed it just about kills the fire. It will smolder and burn a little closed up with the damper on the stove and the damper in the pipe fully opened. 

Your help in a fix would me much appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2017)

First knee jerk reaction would be wet wood.  Second - oversized flue.  Third - a combination of the two. 12 x 16 has a pretty large area for a stove designed to run on 6” round.  So...to lay it out there...I would guess a chimney liner and confirmed dry wood would make for a happy stove.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

Thank you for your fast reply. We have 5 cords of seasoned hardwood in our barn so we're burning dry wood. Flue liner, run the 6 inch pipe from the elbow to the top of the chimney?


----------



## Sully1515 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Carla, I hope I can help as well.  

Just curious, how long has the hardwood been seasoning in your barn for?  The reason I ask is because some species of hardwood may take up to two years to fully season.  To fully season, firewood needs good air ventilation, and, if possible, sun.  If there is no air circulation, then it can take a few years to fully season, especially if the firewood is packed tightly.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

It had been seasoning outside for 2 years before we put it in our barn. Our barn is also climate controlled.


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2017)

Sounds like a stainless liner dropped down the chimney and connected to the stove will make a major difference. Be sure that any horizontal section of pipe (if there is any) is pitched upward at least 1/4" per foot toward the chimney.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

We've inquired about a steel liner and really not interested in paying almost a 1000K for it.  The pipe is pretty much straight on going from the stove into the fireplace,


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2017)

A stainless steel liner is infrastructure. It will improve the performance and safety of any wood stove that has the same common 6" flue requirement. The stove needs decent draft, that is the engine of the fire. What you have now is dangerous. With a loss of draft the smoke can reverse in the chimney and fill the room. Even if you can get the setup to temporarily work, the flue gases will be so dilute that they will cool down to the point of coating the chimney with creosote. That too is dangerous and expensive to remove when it gets to the glaze stage.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2017)

carlaB said:


> We've inquired about a steel liner and really not interested in paying almost a 1000K for it.  The pipe is pretty much straight on going from the stove into the fireplace,



I understand the cost factor but that really is the “right” way to do it and I would bet you will have much better performance from the stove.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks guys for your advice. One of our daughters working on her masters at Ga Tech asked one of her prof's about where she got theirs. She called the place in Atlanta for our daughter and they'll sell her a 25 foot kit for a much lower price than the 1k. She'll bring it with her when she comes home later this afternoon. 

Once again, I thank you for your replies and advice.


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2017)

Good deal. The chimney should be thoroughly cleaned right before installation. Ideally the liner should be insulated for the most protection.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

The chimney and the fireplace were cleaned last week. We've always tried to buy locally, but this being a mountain resort area some businesses charge what ever they want to charge, and some pay their prices. We're financially secure, but with 5 daughters and 4 of them in college and us paying for their educations, we try to be thrifty. Our daughter got the kit far less than the 1k we were quoted here, below $500.00.


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2017)

It will be interesting to hear the report back when you finish the liner install.  I am guessing that you will be typing with a smile on your face.


----------



## carlaB (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll sure report back and try to remember to send some pics.


----------

